# Provisionally selected student in self finance seats MBBS



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

*ADMISSION **FOR FOREIGNERS AND PAKISTANI ORIGIN STUDENTS HAVING FOREIGN NATIONALITY UNDER SELF FINANCE SCHEME FOR THE ACADEMIC SESSION 2006-2007 *

*LIST OF PROVISIONALLY SELECTED FOREIGN STUDENT FOR ADMISSION UNDER SELF FINANCE SCHEME IN MBBS 2006-07*​


http://www.hec.gov.pk/htmls/indigenous/fradm/result_mbbs.htm


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

HEC- BC Higher Education Linkages Program Link for self finance admission for foreign students to govt medical schools for this year. Those who didnt get in on this list should also wait a month or two as many of the admitted ones back out.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

When i click on the link for the students for the self-finance basis, it says *FSc results, but are these IBCC results or FSC scores for the people who got admitted into the med schools. 

EX> *
* S No*​ * Name *​ * Fathers Name*​ * Nationality*​ *> * * Marks in Fsc*​ * % age*​ * Field of Study*​ * Institution allocated*​ *PAK ORIGIN*​  1​  MUHAMMAD HASHIM KHAN​  MOHAMMAD AZAM KHAN​  CANADA/PAK
*>  941*​  85.55​  MBBS​  KEMC​  2​  ISRAR UL HAQ​  IZHAR UL HAQ​  BRITSH/PAK​ * > 935*​  85.00​  MBBS​  KEMC ​


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

IBCC converts foreign grades into a local FSc. score. So when you give them your grades they are actually turning it into an FSc. score out of a maximum of 1100 points.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it is unfair that Canadians and British only get 10% taken off, that means that they have higher IBCC scores and will always be the first people to be chosen to get the school of their choice. 

This is horrible for Americans, and is it true that only about 60 foreigners (like on the list) get seats in med school in Pakistan, or does this list extend longer than what is given????


----------

